# Virus MSN-Facebook ?



## RoronoaK (18 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais avoir quelques informations concernant le virus MSN-Facebook car j'ai un problème sous MSN et j'ai l'impression que ce virus en est la cause.

Le fait est que je reçoit des messages de mes contacts me disant des choses du genre :

"lol quelqu'un a mis ta tof ici.. "

ou encore : 

"this picture of me looks hilarious! Dont show anyone pleaze!" avec pour ce second message un fichier lié qu'on me demande de telecharger : "image-080_JPG.zip"

J'aimerais savoir si je suis infecté par un quelconque virus, ou si ce sont d'autres contacts MSN qui le sont.

De plus, quelque chose d'encore plus bizarre, c'est que les deux messages ont étés envoyés par 2 contacts différents et qui n'étaient pas connectés à ce moment là.

Finalement, je voudrais savoir ce que le virus MSN-Facebook fait, espionne-t-il les donnés personnelles ?, ce que j'ecrit dans certains formulaires pour des inscriptions sur internet ? Ceci me rend un peu parano !! :hein:

Merci


----------



## vaubaneurope (18 Avril 2008)

oui c'est bien un virus....   j'ai eu la meme chose il y a plus 2 mois....  mais rassure toi il ne fait rien sur ton mac....   par contre mes 2 potes pc qui avaient clické dessus, eux ont eu beaucoup de travail a faire après!


----------



## .Spirit (18 Avril 2008)

Ce n'est pas toi qui est infecté RoronoaK, ce sont tes contatcs: ils ne sont peut-être pas connectés à ce moment là mais leur ordinateur doit être allumé et connecté à internet...
Surtout si ce sont toujours les mêmes contacts qui t'envoient le message, celà confirme que c'est eux.
Tu peux, sans cliquer sur leur message bien sur, leur signaler pour qu'ils y remédient au plus vite, car ce genre de bêtises peut se propager assez vite, avec la bêtise humaine.


----------



## pernel (18 Avril 2008)

Coucou,

Je confirme que ce sont tes contacts qui sont infectés...
Ne clique surtout pas dessus sinon, tu seras toi aussi infectés..
et ne donne jamais ton mot de passe sur des sites qui te proposent de voir qui t'as bloqué sur msn...


----------



## RoronoaK (18 Avril 2008)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses, 

ça me rassure énormément, 

cependant, si ça vous dérange pas, ça veut dire quoi "ne clique pas dessus" ? enfin, je veux dire par là,que si je répond au message en disant un truc du genre "koi ??"  (parce que ce message m'avait semblé etrange ^^) ou si j'ai par malheur téléchargé le fichier, extrait son contenu mais ensuite supprimé les 2 fichiers (je pense malheuresement avoir comis la "bêtise humaine" ) suis-je "patogène" ? comment être sûr de ne pas être infecté ? parce que j'avoue que l'apparition de ces messages m'enervent à la longue... En bref, y a-t-il un moyen de savoir si j'ai le dit virus sur mon mac quelque part ? Les antivirus sont-ils à jour pour ce virus ? Si oui, lequel utiliser ?

Merci, encore.


----------



## vaubaneurope (18 Avril 2008)

si tu clickes sur le lien un ".exe" va se mettre sur le bureau....   fouts le a la poubelle et c'est marre!


----------



## .Spirit (18 Avril 2008)

Non, tu ne seras pas infecté avec ton Mac. En tout cas les virus pour Windows ne sont pas encore compatibles Mac 
Mais même sur un PC, si tu avais extrait les fichiers etc... tu ne serais pas infecté tant que tu n'aurais pas lancé l'exécutable.


----------



## flashednick (19 Avril 2008)

Franchement, lorsque tu recois ce genre de lien, tu cliques dessus, firefox t'avertit "voulez vous télécharger le fichier ms-dos" la tu dois BALISER .

De plus, il ne faut pas répondre au contact, parce-qu'autrement le virus sait que vous êtes une cible potentielle car "active", donc il renverra le message encore et encore...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2008)

J'ai déjà eu ce genre de problème, je savais pas que ça a un lien avec facebook vu que la personne sous PC qui m'a "contacté" (en fait non) n'est pas sur facebook ... J'en ai eu un autre ce matin ... un contact qui apparaît hors ligne et m'envoie un lien genre : http://aliasducontact.friendpixer.com. J'arrive sur une page où il faut mettre son adresse et mot de passe pour voir la suite ... ce que je me suis gardée de faire, ça me paraît trop louche.

Autant l'autre j'avais téléchargé parce j'ai pas peur des virus sur mac (la copine quand à elle sur PC a eu de gros problème ... ) autant là j'essaie d'en savoir plus.

* Edit : c'est carrément louche, le lien que j'ai mis fonctionne ! Personne sur PC s'abstenir !*


----------



## emycarambar (23 Avril 2008)

Et si on a malheureusement cliqué dessus et rentré ses informations ?

En attente des photos d'une soirée je pensais les trouver la...

Msn se déconnecte sans cesse depuis et à chaque fois ça envoie l'adresse à mes contacts...

Que puis-je faire ?

[ Merci ]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2008)

Et un troisième ce matin encore mais là c'est sûr que c'est un virus puisque la personne censée m'envoyer un message est devant moi et non connectée :

"hii.. check out this.. (adresse url) .. brb !!"

@emycarambar : change d'adresse msn, si c'est insupportable ...


----------



## mariposa1985 (23 Avril 2008)

Il suffit de changer votre mot de passe. j'ai eu le même problème​ 


odré a dit:


> Et un troisième ce matin encore mais là c'est sûr que c'est un virus puisque la personne censée m'envoyer un message est devant moi et non connectée :
> 
> "hii.. check out this.. (adresse url) .. brb !!"
> 
> @emycarambar : change d'adresse msn, si c'est insupportable ...


----------



## kitetrip (23 Avril 2008)

emycarambar a dit:


> Et si on a malheureusement cliqué dessus et rentré ses informations ?
> 
> En attente des photos d'une soirée je pensais les trouver la...
> 
> ...



C'est pas normal. Normal quand tu es sur Mac OS X tu ne peux pas être infecté par ce virus...

Bien sûr, si tu utilises Windows sur ton Mac, déjà c'est pas malin  et le fait d'être sur Mac n'empèche pas ton Windows de se chopper un virus ! !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2008)

mariposa1985 a dit:


> Il suffit de changer votre mot de passe. j'ai eu le même problème​



Le problème : j'ai une vieille adresse non hotmail qui n'est plus activée ... j'peux pas changer le mot de passe. Faudrait que je prenne une adresse hotmail mais j'ai la flemme ...

La question : est ce que je fourgue ce virus à des amis PC ? J'ai pas de retour, mais si c'est le cas, ben je changerais ...


----------

